

How to Choose the Right Startup to Join - estromberg
http://estromberg.com/post/7886304364/how-to-choose-the-right-startup-to-join

======
rglover
This article is really helpful. For one it gives a great primer for those
looking to join a startup, but even more so, a good indicator of how a solid
startup should operate. Definitely made certain aspects of looking for a
startup to join much clearer (things you may dismiss like whether or not
people have left the company, how much cash they have in the bank, etc).

------
mathrawka
Very good points. There was one I felt was missing, or could have been
integrated with #3 or #7 a bit:

Know what your part of the startup's vision is.

What is the startups expectations of you in the long term? Do they need some
development help to get their product out to get their next round of funding
before they run out of runway? Or do they want to give you some time to lead a
new product within the bounds of their vision? Or start to spread out from
their original vision?

If one goes into a startup with a different set of expectations than what the
startup has, there will be a lot of friction, and it will waste time of both
parties involved.

------
jeffremer
Great read. This is an equally good perspective on why to leave one startup
for another. I think it's a pretty healthy practice for a developer at a
startup to ask themselves these same questions as if they were interviewing
for their own job.

------
sackdan88
Another gem from Eric. This is a must-read!

